# A few questions about passagio



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

1) is passaggio set in stone or does it vary somewhat within a given fach? (for example, could a dramatic tenor transition at D4 and G4 as opposed to C#4 and F#4?)
2) the Verdi baritone is higher than the dramatic baritone, but more dramatic than a lyric baritone, so would they transition at Bb3 and Eb4 like a dramatic baritone or B3 abd E4 like a lyric baritone (I would assume the former, since the mechanism is more similar to a dramatic baritone)?
3) there isn't a lot of information about soprano passaggio. maybe it would look something like:
- F4 and F5: dramatic soprano
- F#4 and F#5: spinto soprano, full lyric soprano and dramatic coloratura soprano
- G4 and G5: light lyric soprano, lyric coloratura soprano and soubrette
4) if you have the passaggio of a dramatic fach but are a young singer (ex: a 22 year old woman with passagio at Eb4 and Eb5 like a dramatic mezzo), are you better of singing lyric rep? dramatic rep? going a notch lower? (ie, dramatic baritone singing bass-baritone, dramatic mezzo singing contralto, etc) 
5) can anyone recommend any legit sources on this? my only source is:
http://www.singwise.com/cgi-bin/main.pl?section=articles&doc=DeterminingVocalFach&page=2


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Wikipedia has a good article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passaggio


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I've read several books on singing and can tell you that the passaggio is definitely _not_ set in stone. My understanding is that it varies from Fach to Fach, and even from person to person.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> I've read several books on singing and can tell you that the passaggio is definitely _not_ set in stone. My understanding is that it varies from Fach to Fach, and even from person to person.


Considering the physiological variability of the human body and the corresponding variety of vocal ranges and timbres, how could the passaggio occur on the same notes for everyone?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I thought it was one of those manically depressed clowns from Pagliacci.


----------

